# CC is one of many businesses, and edge exposure



## RiotSecurity (Oct 6, 2013)

I just couldn't help myself...

*http://mohawk.colocrossing.com/*

http://bw.colocrossing.com/

http://molten.colocrossing.com/

http://files.colocrossing.com/ (*IIS 7*)

db1.colocrossing.com

www.myserverpanel.colocrossing.com

web.colocrossing.com

smokeping.dal.colocrossing.com

*freedom*.colocrossing.com

independence.colocrossing.com

oldbilling.colocrossing.com

wiki.colocrossing.com

portal1a.colocrossing.com

portal1b.colocrossing.com

mail1a.colocrossing.com

mail1b.colocrossing.com

backup1a.colocrossing.com

*edge1b.colocrossing.com :  198.46.12*.*
edge1a.colocrossing.com : 198.46.12*.**

Full log: http://pastebin.com/5EzYHaFN

I simply cannot...


----------



## Jack (Oct 6, 2013)

http://molten.colocrossing.com/ is [email protected]


----------



## RiotSecurity (Oct 6, 2013)

Jack said:


> http://molten.colocrossing.com/ is [email protected]


Yep.


----------



## Jack (Oct 6, 2013)

Quite possible the IP was reassigned and the A record hasn't been removed though.


----------



## Reece-DM (Oct 6, 2013)

Jack said:


> Quite possible the IP was reassigned and the A record hasn't been removed though.


That's the perfect excuse = )


----------



## RiotSecurity (Oct 6, 2013)

Reece said:


> That's the perfect excuse = )


Yep, watch them use that excuse.


----------



## jarland (Oct 6, 2013)

Newbie question but... What method did you use to pull the whole zone like that? I'd like to copy mine from a registrar that won't enable transfer is why I ask.


----------



## RiotSecurity (Oct 6, 2013)

jarland said:


> Newbie question but... What method did you use to pull the whole zone like that? I'd like to copy mine from a registrar that won't enable transfer is why I ask.


Method: DNS Transfer Zone


----------



## DamienSB (Oct 6, 2013)

RiotSecurity said:


> Method: DNS Transfer Zone


I am pretty sure he is asking what command to use.


----------



## MannDude (Oct 6, 2013)

What does this mean? Explain it to me like i'm five.


----------



## jarland (Oct 6, 2013)

RiotSecurity said:


> Method: DNS Transfer Zone


Oh darn they had zone transfer on. Which was clearly genius on their part. Total fail. If you ever figure out how to pull a zone file without AXFR hit me up.


----------



## jarland (Oct 6, 2013)

MannDude said:


> What does this mean? Explain it to me like i'm five.


Means they probably have recursion on too. They're bad at running a DNS server.


----------



## RiotSecurity (Oct 6, 2013)

DamienSB said:


> I am pretty sure he is asking what command to use.


perl fierce.pl -dns colocrossing.com

Yes, I'm *that* good.


----------



## Deleted (Oct 7, 2013)

jarland said:


> Means they probably have recursion on too. They're bad at running a DNS server.


No. I wasn't /that/ stupid.

[email protected]:~$ DOMAIN=colocrossing.com ; for i in `whois $DOMAIN | grep "^Name Server:" | awk '{print $3}'` ; do dig +short www.google.com @$i ; done


----------

